# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  رواية العيب ليوسف إدريس

## أميرة قوس النصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*اليوم موعدنا مع رائعة الكاتب الكبير 
يوسف إدريس 
رواية العيب




كأنما يطل علينا يوسف إدريس اليوم بمشرط الجراح ليحلل سبب تردي أوضاع بلد عظيم أفسده ما ينخر فيه من الفساد في شكل الرشوة والمحسوبية ، وما يحدث الأن من تردي الأوضاع ومظاهرات العمال والمدرسين وأساتذة الجامعة والصحفيين وغيرهم من فئات المجتمع المصري المغبون ، أنما هو نتيجة لمقدمات رصدها يوسف إدريس بألمعيته.
نجده يصف كيف تحولت الرشوة إلى أكل عيش . موظفة جديدة في إحدى المصالح وكيفت تحولت من فتاة شريفة لا تقبل الرشوة إلى مرتشية من الدرجة الأولى فهي فهمت الفولة وعرفت كيف تتعامل مع واقعها الجديد .*للتحميل :
http://www.zshare.net/download/8966959bc40354/

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً أمّ المهاميه ...

جاري التحميل ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا مها..

جاري التحميل....

ورح اقرأه في اوقات الفراغ ان الله راد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

ما عندي وقت اقرأها :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا
> 
> ما عندي وقت اقرأها


للسنه الجاي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> للسنه الجاي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا مها على هذا الكتاب

انا نزلته بس ان شاء الله بقراه بعد الفيرست

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا مها على هذا الكتاب
> 
> انا نزلته بس ان شاء الله بقراه بعد الفيرست


ان شاء الله

----------


## احلام

شكرا جاري التحميل

----------

